
Ask HN: Will we see investments in fighting infectious diseases? - DeathArrow
After September 13 2011 US alone spent trillions of public money to fight terrorism. The &quot;war on terror&quot; started.<p>Since coronavirus already killed more people in US than september 13 attacks, is it reasonable to predict that a similar amount of public money will be used to fight infectious diseases?<p>Will we see a &quot;war on diseases&quot; ?
======
jbms
There's sure to be people who are now aware of this as an important area and
are learning about it, who will now go into this for their entire careers.

"Glasgow's first Intensive Therapy Unit was developed, consequent to a large
outbreak of poliomyelitis in Denmark, with many of the patients there
requiring artificial respiration." [https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pathology-Human-
Infections-Associat...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pathology-Human-Infections-
Associated-Conditions/dp/0852616414/) This led to a pathology department, and
my grandfather working in that his whole life (specialising in infectious
diseases), and then writing a 3 volume encyclopedia on the subject: "The
Pathology of Human Viral Infections and Associated Conditions"

